# I found a new Hapkido video site.



## vanhanboy (Feb 3, 2008)

I posted this on another forum awhile back. Thought I'll share my discovery here as well. I was surfing for Hapkido videos and found this new site. I don't think their site is actually up and running yet, but they have a blog and in there you can find some info and preview of their videos. Based on the screenshots, I think their videos might have some potentials. Have fun.

http://www.9thdan.com/blog


----------



## DRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like a site with some promise.


----------

